
Uber Credit Card - err418
https://www.uber.com/us/en/money/uber-credit-card/
======
derrickc
My current Uber visa is 4% restaurant, 2% Uber - is this a new card or an
update that will go into effect for all existing cards

------
rpmisms
Are Credit Cards the new SAAS?

